# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ASP.NET MVC > مبتدی: مراحل ساخت سایت با MVC

## m.yekta69

سلام من برای پروژه پایانیم باید با MVC یه سایتی طراحی کنم که که پرتال هم داشته باشه اما نمیدونم پروژمو باید از کجا شروع کنم  :اشتباه:  میشه راهنماییم کنین که از کجا باید شروع کنم ؟

----------


## mze666

اول از همه باید Model رو (که معمولآً کلاس های دیتابیس هست) طراحی کنید. بعد Controller و در آخر View.

----------


## amir-yeketaz

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...7-asp.net-mvc4

----------


## m.yekta69

میشه توضیح بدین که چجوری پرتال می نویسن؟

----------


## amirashna

سلام 
من این توصیه رو به همه دوستانم می کنم
به نظر من برای اینکه ام وی سی رو خوب یاد بگیرید باید چند تا کار بکنید

1 - اچ تی ام ای و سی اس اس رو یاد بگیرید
2 - سعی کنید جی کوئری رو یاد بگیرید ( توی ام وی سی همه چیز رو خودتون باید بنویسید)
3 - مطالب آموزشی خود وب سایت ام وی سی خیلی خوب هستند و خیلی عالی شما رو با اصول طراحی او وی سی آشنا می کنند
4 به سری پست های سایت دانت تیپس سر بزنید . سعی کنید این مقاله های شماره گذاری شده رو از ابتدا و به تر تیب بخونید( تشکر از استاد عزیز آقای نصیری )
5 - ار پروژه های نمونه خود وب سایت ام وی سی استفاده کنید. کد ها رو مطالعه کنید تا قشنگ روالش دستتون بیاد . مخصوصا این پروژه و این پروژه برای آموزش بی نظیرند!
6 - کتاب آموزشی ام وی سی 3 انتشارات راکس ( اگر خواستید ایمیلتون رو بگذارید تا براتون ایمیل کنم )
7 - مطالعه وبلاگ ها توی این زمینه که مطالب خیلی مفید و جذابی نوشته اند

اگر سوالی بود بفرمایید

لینک نوشته های خودم در زمینه ام وی سی

----------


## sajad69

سلام. ممنون میشم کتاب mvc رو برام ارسال کنید. با تشکر sajadnoori89@gmail.com

----------


## grobech

این لینک ها هم خیلی کمک میکنن (فارسی هستن)
http://www.karamoozesh.com/kara/inde...2-59&Itemid=79
http://www.faedu.ir/%D8%A2%D9%85%D9%...7%D9%88%D9%84/

----------


## b.najafi_1387

سلام
میشه برای منم ارسال کنید لطفا ؟ 
b.najafi_1387@yahoo.com
شنیدم کتاب beginning asp.Net mvc نوشته chiaretta هم خ.به اما هرچی سرچ کردم برای دانلود نبود

----------


## جکسمون

سلام
لطفا برای منم ارسال کنید.
jaksamun@yahoo.com
با تشکر فراوان

----------


## amirashna

سلام 
دوستان هرکسی کتاب ها رو می خواهد، پیغام بده و یا ایمیل بزنید!
ممکنه من دیر به اینجا سر بزنم

----------


## mozhdeh_d

سلام
چند وقتیه که دنبال یه منبع خوب میگردم واسه یادگیری mvc توی php.
خیلی گشتم. یه چیزایی هم پیدا کردم . اما چیز خیلی خوب که ساده و روون  توضیح داده باشه پیدا نکردم. واسه asp خیلی منبع هست. اما برای php ...  :ناراحت: 
واقعا نمیدونم دیگه چیکار کنم . شما از کجا یاد گرفتید؟ ممکنه لینک یه منبع  خوب رو برام بذارید؟ یا اینکه ایمیلمو بدم برام ارسال کنید.
ممنون
ایمیلمم اینه :mozhdeh_dokhani@yahoo.com

----------


## amirashna

پاسخ رو ایمیل کردم

----------


## mozhdeh_d

ممنون . مرسی ی ی ی

----------


## javanmardy

javanmardy2006@gmail.com

----------


## h_sarandy

با سلام ممنون میشم اگه کتاب را برای من هم بفرستید Sarandy.net@gmail.com

----------


## masoomenoroozi

> سلام
> چند وقتیه که دنبال یه منبع خوب میگردم واسه یادگیری mvc توی php.
> خیلی گشتم. یه چیزایی هم پیدا کردم . اما چیز خیلی خوب که ساده و روون  توضیح داده باشه پیدا نکردم. واسه asp خیلی منبع هست. اما برای php ... 
> واقعا نمیدونم دیگه چیکار کنم . شما از کجا یاد گرفتید؟ ممکنه لینک یه منبع  خوب رو برام بذارید؟ یا اینکه ایمیلمو بدم برام ارسال کنید.
> ممنون
> ایمیلمم اینه :mozhdeh_dokhani@yahoo.com



میشه این منبعو برای منم ایمیل کنید؟؟با تشکر
samendadi@yahoo.com

----------


## masoomenoroozi

> پاسخ رو ایمیل کردم



میشه این منبعو برای منم ایمیل کنید؟؟با تشکر
samendadi@yahoo.com

----------


## silentasus

سلام ممکنه برای منم ایمیل کنید؟
silent74m@gmail.com

----------


## سید محسن طاهری

mohsen.taheri83@gmail.com

----------

